# Different Elves Different Abilities?



## SpencerC18 (Mar 16, 2005)

I have been thinking about this for a long time. Do the different types of elves have different abilities, and is one class of elf more powerful than the others? I know that the Noldor were very skilled at making things, even as good as the dwarves. I figure Silvan elves were in general skilled with the bow more than other elves and possibly more closer to nature than the others. I don't know perhaps some of you can tell me what you think.


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 17, 2005)

Do you by any chance play RPGs?  
I seem to recall the Noldor in general (and Feanor in particular) had much greater skill in gemworking and forging, as well as general metalwork used in the construction of armour and weapons, though I think that these skills were not so innate as they were brought on by necessity.

As I interpret it, the elves were equal by birth, but different "nations" or "clans" for lack of a better word, developed their crafts in separate directions, as they attached value to different virtues. It's more a question of the elves' social priorities than any genetic talent I think.


----------



## OldTomBombadil (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, it is stated very clearly in _The Silmarilion_ that the different kindreds of Elves had different abilities. As you stated, the Noldor, or Deep Elves, were great craftsmen. They learned much from Aulë. The Teleri, or Sea Elves, were the most gifted in music and singing, learning much from Ulmo. The Teleri also built magnificent ships.


----------



## SpencerC18 (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes I play RPG's is it that obvious? lol I'm just wondering cuz I was trying to figure out who the most powerful types of elves were. By the way the light elves are those elves that went to valinor but never returned to middle earth right?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 17, 2005)

The Light Elves were any elves that had been in Aman at any one time. Thus for example, Thingol was also a Light Elf.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 22, 2005)

Thorondor_ said:


> "The Light Elves were any elves that had been in Aman at any one time. Thus for example, Thingol was also a Light Elf."
> 
> Thingol was a Light Elf because this category includes the elves that joined the Great Journey (not only the elves that reached Aman - Thingol only saw the light of the trees through his wife's eyes... poetic  )



No. The elves that joined the great journey are the _Eldar_. Thingol had been to Aman at the behest of Oromë as a representative of the Teleri and had seen the Light of it. Thus he also is numbered among the Calaquendi 'Elves of Light'.


----------



## abdera (May 23, 2005)

Did Elwe get to Aman?? I thought he remained with Melian in Middle-Earth, after he met her...


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 23, 2005)

abdera said:


> Did Elwe get to Aman?? I thought he remained with Melian in Middle-Earth, after he met her...



He went to Aman when Oromë summoned representatives of each of the three kindreds to come to Aman as messengers, and then tell their people what the land the Valar are inviting them into is like. When he returned back to Middle-earth, he and many of his people (the Teleri), and all of the other elves (Noldor, Vanyar) indeed took up the great journey west, but Elwë strayed on his path, met Melian, and remained forever in Middle-earth.


----------



## Ingolmin (Jan 4, 2017)

You can't say that one class of elves was more powerful then another. You should rather say that every clan had a different power(quality). The Noldor were good in mining, forging gems and weapons and fighting while the Teleri were skilled in ship building.
The Silvan and Green Elves(Avari) could speak the language of the trees, taught them to speak and were well versed in the ways of the jungles. They also became proficient in weaponry when Thingol ruled in Beleriand.


----------

